# Russian choral music



## SenaJurinac

Here's the recording of a concert given by Sretensky Monastery Chorus - Tchaikovsky Concert Hall in Moscow, February 7th:

http://meloman.ru/concert/sretensky-monastery-choir-zhila/


----------



## joen_cph

There´s at least one old thread about the subject
Best russian choral works?


----------



## SenaJurinac

Well - here is not works by just a single composer, but by many: P.I. Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninov, Sviridov, Chesnokov, Bortnyansky, Lviv, Grechaninov, Trubachev, Nikolsky, Myasnikov, Zinoviev, Lvov, Kedrov, Kosolapov, His Holiness Patriarch of All Georgia Ilia II


----------



## joen_cph

I hadn´t heard of some of these people, including Lviv/Lvov as a composer name - supposedly it is this fellow:
http://www.musicarussica.com/composers/aleksei-lvov


----------



## SenaJurinac

Yes the composer of national anthem of tzarist Russia.

I wonder will it soon be reused with the title "God, save Putin"


----------



## joen_cph

SenaJurinac said:


> Yes the composer of national anthem of tzarist Russia.
> 
> I wonder will it soon be reused with the title "God, save Putin"


In some rare cases, conscious, compositional principles can be applied on a truly massive scale. 
But that´s another story, unfortunately not belonging to this board.


----------

